# MOBA offline für Android?



## mrtvu (5. März 2015)

*MOBA offline für Android?*

Liebe MOBA Freunde?

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem MOBA-Spiel ähnlich zu LOL aber offline mit Bots für Android.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (5. März 2015)

*AW: MOBA offline für Android?*

Widerspricht die Aussage das du ein offline Spiel suchst nicht ein wenig dem Genre (MOBA = Multiplayer Online Battle Arena). 

Du suchst also wohl ehr ein Spiel aus der Gruppe der ARTS.


----------



## mrtvu (5. März 2015)

*AW: MOBA offline für Android?*

"The Witcher Battle Arena" soll auch AI bots enthalten... somit offline spielbar sein. Hat wer Erfahrungen mit diesem Game, insbesondere offline?


Ergänzung:
Ich habe mal The Witcher Battle Arena runtergeladen. Es ist ganz nett, vom Unfang her etwas eingeschränkt, aber nette Grafik und nette Atmosphäre.


----------

